# Curtis noise



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hi Martin,

Nice to see another new UK guy on here 

The curtis is a good, if older technology controller, the noise seems to drive some mad, others are ok with it. You can't stop it! If you are looking at buying a new one in the UK, depending on your budget and what you've been offered one for, it might be worth also considering a Soliton Junior as an alternative, they are available in the UK for about £1500 and include pre-charge and contacter that you will need to buy as extras to use the Curtis. They are also silent, higher powered, programable and generally a better, latest technology controller.

Nice choice of donor


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you heard about the paul and sabrina motor controller much less money and you can even up the ratings of the components and you will have a controller rated for much higher voltage and amperage. You just have to be good at soldering


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I run a Curtis in my tractor, the whine is only there when moving off, as soon as the motor gets going the whine stops.

Some suggestions say it is a good thing for creaping up to pedestrians as they can then hear you.

I would second the Soliton jr or the P&S Open Revolt as good options for the TT.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Please don't spend your money for an Curtis (old and basic technologie) when you can get a Soliton Jr controller for similar price (many advantages).

Also, you can go at higher voltage (156 to 300v) to have more avaliable power. In a TT, that seem logical to me.


----------



## TTmartin (Feb 7, 2012)

favguy said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> Nice to see another new UK guy on here
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

TTmartin said:


> Lastly where in uk can I source a soliton junior?


Try JozzTek he is a member here, Jozzer. Nice chap, gave me a motor for my tractor.


----------

